# Job opportunity in wellington with $80,000 salary. Good enough?



## pandaaram

Dears,

I current hold an Australia PR Visa (VE 175). However, I am being offered a job in New Zealand (Wellington) for a salary of $80,000 NZD.

So far my research on cost of living, opportunities, etc had been restricted to Oz alone and suddenly have this thing popping up 

Could some expats/ residents of NZ throw some light on following things?

1. Is this salary good enough to make a living and some savings too? (myself & my spouse, no children yet)

2. Where can find cost of living figures in NZ?

3. I Know that i am eligible to work in NZ even on a AU - PR visa. Having said that, can someone highlight the advantages (if any) and disadvantages?

Your help in this regard is highly appreciated !!


----------



## escapedtonz

pandaaram said:


> Dears,
> 
> I current hold an Australia PR Visa (VE 175). However, I am being offered a job in New Zealand (Wellington) for a salary of $80,000 NZD.
> 
> So far my research on cost of living, opportunities, etc had been restricted to Oz alone and suddenly have this thing popping up
> 
> Could some expats/ residents of NZ throw some light on following things?
> 
> 1. Is this salary good enough to make a living and some savings too? (myself & my spouse, no children yet)
> 
> Yes most definitely where kids aren't involved. The further out of Wellington you live the more you will get for your money if renting or buying which is a big cost here as the interest rates are so high. Unsure how that compares to Oz tho?
> 
> 2. Where can find cost of living figures in NZ?
> 
> There are websites that show comparisons on the subject or you could try an Internet shop on Countdown, Pak n Save or New World websites to see how they compare to Oz supermarkets.
> If there's anything specific - like Sky or broadband etc just ask and I'll let you know what we pay.
> 
> 3. I Know that i am eligible to work in NZ even on a AU - PR visa. Having said that, can someone highlight the advantages (if any) and disadvantages?
> 
> Sorry that subject best left to the experts. Id advise you to ask Immigration NZ or a registered Immigration Agent.
> 
> Your help in this regard is highly appreciated !!


Hi,
Replied above
Cheers


----------



## waterford viking

it is enough to live but it's not a fortune....accomodation is expensive as is cost of living...there is not a huge difference between oz and nz when you factor in wages....depends on how you want to live i suppose....would help if you had oh working also.


----------



## pandaaram

Thanks Friends.. This morning the consultant called me and said the max they could afford for this position is 80K... Pay includes sal + Kiwi Saver... No medical insurance... 

I am not sure if it would make sense.. Bcz, I have an Australia PR.. Should i try in Oz first and if i don't anything there then look @ Kiwi? I am not being sure about myself 

Confused guys... Any suggestion in this regard is warmly welcome


----------



## waterford viking

firstly you don't need medical insurance as its not that expensive in nz for the doctors...about 45 dollars a visit, prescriptions are subsidised also so only cost a few dollars. the job opportunities are better in oz as is the weather but housing is more or less the same in the two countries. people are nicer i found in nz probably because it's smaller country...auckland is a small but beautiful city, i miss living there but it's pricey, very pricey but hey so is anywhere in oz.....easier to get around nz and it's quite diverse in many ways....public transport is poor in nz and it's very laid back....more than oz i think....definitely if you have a young family i would pick nz as it's safer but oz is more for single or young couples...just my opinion..


----------



## pandaaram

Thanks Mate !! Your comments gives me a nice comfort. Added to it, would it be possible for my wifey to get into some kida job there?? She had worked in BPO industry back home before joining me in HK where she took an Investment Analyst role just to keep herself occupied. I wouldn't want to hurt her professional career by any means and will be more than happy if the job prospects are bright when compared to HK.. You know what i mean... Finding a job in HK is very difficult unless we are good @ cantonese or Mandarin... 



waterford viking said:


> firstly you don't need medical insurance as its not that expensive in nz for the doctors...about 45 dollars a visit, prescriptions are subsidised also so only cost a few dollars. the job opportunities are better in oz as is the weather but housing is more or less the same in the two countries. people are nicer i found in nz probably because it's smaller country...auckland is a small but beautiful city, i miss living there but it's pricey, very pricey but hey so is anywhere in oz.....easier to get around nz and it's quite diverse in many ways....public transport is poor in nz and it's very laid back....more than oz i think....definitely if you have a young family i would pick nz as it's safer but oz is more for single or young couples...just my opinion..


----------



## SAAG

Watching this thread with interest... we've filed an EOI to move to NZ, and trying to figure out the cost of living!


----------



## waterford viking

As you know welly is the capital so there are plenty jobs there....just don't pay as well as oz. Just so you know it's very changeable weather in welly...it's not called the windy city for nothing but it is lovely there. I'm sure your wife will have no problem.


----------



## pandaaram

Guys - Seriously speaking I find each and everyone in this forum very warm and welcoming  just like the country i believe 

I have personally made up my mind to try out both Oz and Kiwi... If i get offers from both without a major difference in pay package I would pick up Kiwi over Oz !!

Know there are +Ves and -ves on both sides.. still heart beats for Kiwi for the time being.. 

Keep you all posted !!



waterford viking said:


> As you know welly is the capital so there are plenty jobs there....just don't pay as well as oz. Just so you know it's very changeable weather in welly...it's not called the windy city for nothing but it is lovely there. I'm sure your wife will have no problem.


----------



## waterford viking

SAAG said:


> Watching this thread with interest... we've filed an EOI to move to NZ, and trying to figure out the cost of living!


cost of living is alot more than canada...we left nz and are in the usa for a short period before we head to alberta next month. docs visit is about 45 dollars, education is about 300 dollars a year for school books for high school plus they usually ask for a 200 dollar donation, uniform about 250 dollars per child, plus p.e. kit is extra. food items are particularly ecpensive. think 3 dollars for a candy bar or 5 dollars for a bread, milk 2 litres up to 5 bucks depending where you buy. of course you can shop around for bargains but you literally have to wait for items to go on special discount as it's so costly....this is ridiculous in the 21st centruy....petrol is twice the price of canada....car insurance is cheap about 40 bucks a month for 2. last christmas we paid 100 dollars for a half fresh ham from butcher, go figure, and more than that for a small turkey, frozen, could'nt even get a fresh one. out of season tomatoes can cost 14 dollars a kg....capsicum can be 5 bucks each....i just cant understand why it's so expensive, the kiwis are being shafted, poor gits....


----------



## bdl123

waterford viking said:


> cost of living is alot more than canada...we left nz and are in the usa for a short period before we head to alberta next month. docs visit is about 45 dollars, education is about 300 dollars a year for school books for high school plus they usually ask for a 200 dollar donation, uniform about 250 dollars per child, plus p.e. kit is extra. food items are particularly ecpensive. think 3 dollars for a candy bar or 5 dollars for a bread, milk 2 litres up to 5 bucks depending where you buy. of course you can shop around for bargains but you literally have to wait for items to go on special discount as it's so costly....this is ridiculous in the 21st centruy....petrol is twice the price of canada....car insurance is cheap about 40 bucks a month for 2. last christmas we paid 100 dollars for a half fresh ham from butcher, go figure, and more than that for a small turkey, frozen, could'nt even get a fresh one. out of season tomatoes can cost 14 dollars a kg....capsicum can be 5 bucks each....i just cant understand why it's so expensive, the kiwis are being shafted, poor gits....


Are you talking Canadian dollars or NZ$....I agree it is generally expensive but yesterday, in Countdown I purchased some your examples..none of which were on offer and none of which were the cheapest option...
Loaf of bread $1.98 NZ
Chocolate bar $1.91 NZ
1 litre milk $1.99 NZ

I personally think the overall cost of living is comparable to the UK with some things being cheaper and some more expensive but you just have to learn to 'live like a kiwi'...as I've been told. You learn to shop seasonally & stock up on non perishables (or stuff that can be frozen) whenever they're on special...no big deal really  And your very lucky to have such cheap fuel in Canada...NZ's fuel is a third cheaper for us British Expats )))

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## adinanz

I do my shopping mostly at Pack's Save and asian veggie shops, today I paid $ 5 for 3 loafs of bread, 2.98 for 2 litre milk or 5.50 for 4l, $ 4.95 for 1kg tomatoes, $ 1.90 for 3 red capsicums, $4 for 2 bags of avocados ( about 10 in total).


----------



## tukks

I am not sure why some one would want to move to nz from oz? 
I am here in Nz from last 6 years. I work as a software engineer, I feel to go to oz every single minute, it's not about salary or cost of living .. 
Nz is seriously missing Opportunities,
Once you are above 80k's you feel insecure because if you get kicked out you won't easily find a job that can pay you 80k's,

"The worst part is employers in here know it" 
haha.. 
Sorry for being rude to my kiwi mates. 
It's good for a struggler or beginner not for someone above 65k's.
Also I have a list of friends who were working above 50 nzd per hour and they have lost their jobs in here .. Once they moved to oz... They don't even think of coming back here. 

If you talk about culture, it's way laid back then oz. 
crime is a bit lower than oz 
Kiwis are nicer than oz

But you have to decide what are your priorities. 
Thanks


----------



## topcat83

Hi Tukks
I think that many of us don't live in NZ because of the large salaries, but because of the way of life. I love the countryside here. And I love the fact that I can go dig in the garden and pull up weeds without worrying what's going to jump out and bite me.
It depends what you want from life.


----------



## pandaaram

Can't agree more with topcat.. Money is just one aspect of life. My decision to choose NZ over OZ is bcz of that so called "Lazy laid back life". I have lived in India and now in HK. I know what it takes, what we stand to gain and lose in fast paced life.

All i need now (I am just 29) is some rest, quality time spent with nature and my wifey... Money - For our survival yes.. But that's not the ONLY criteria..

Fingers crossed!!



topcat83 said:


> Hi Tukks
> I think that many of us don't live in NZ because of the large salaries, but because of the way of life. I love the countryside here. And I love the fact that I can go dig in the garden and pull up weeds without worrying what's going to jump out and bite me.
> It depends what you want from life.


----------



## harrishawk

hi am steve got job in cristchurch waiting fr my medical in uk but am coming over first then my wife folowing me over few mths later so what kind of wages would i be looking at to live in confort and my wife is a ogsillry nurse 12years so will she get a job easyenought thanks spelling bad lol steve


----------



## escapedtonz

Hey Steve,
Assuming its just the two of you, I'd say a bare minimum of $75k a year. After tax and ACC out of your salary, this should give you enough for a decent place to rent, a car, the weekly cost of living and meals / drinks out.

As far as I can tell from reading between the lines on this forum, rent is expensive in Christchurch due to the shortage of accommodation.
We're in Wellington and it's expensive here.

You also have to work out if you need a car etc as it's all added outgoings.

I suppose you also have to consider what you want out of life and how you want to live so depends what lifestyle you're used to and what you expect here.

Overall it is more expensive to live in NZ than UK. 
There's nothing like the choice, bargains or convenience of UK shopping here. We did a lot of research before we came and expected the cost of living to be about the same but we've been surprised that it is way more than we expected. We've been here 8 months now and you just have to adapt.

I doubt your wife will have any problems getting an auxiliary nurse job. My wifey was a sister in ICU back in UK and she wouldn't have a problem getting a job here....my problem is I can't get her to take one ha ha 

Good luck


----------



## harrishawk

*steveo*

Thanks for your info on my question about living comfortley in NZ harrishawk


----------



## pookienuffnuff

Yes, NZ is more expensive than Oz and the pay is less (thats why all the kiwis leave NZ to go work in Oz). They arent daft. The weather is better in Oz (if you like it hot n sunny). Welly is windy virtually all time. It can be cold at night, rent is expensive. But it has an excellant public transport system that you wont get outside Welly n Auckland. A wage of 80k is reasonable (equates to 40k GDP) but depends what you are used to and what you like to buy. Sofas and many power tools are expensive, TVs and PC's and some white goods same as UK. Phone and elec more expensive than UK (lss competition and kiwis pride themselves on not complaining so they never get anything better). Almost no trading standards here (cant enforce it), its not particularly environmentally clean or green (see latest reports)...its all PR re being 100% pure etc ;-)
but I cant comment how that compares with Oz (other than Sydney which seems pretty good). No need for medical insurance unless you hate queues (like UK) but double check on your entitlements if not perm res in NZ (there are agreements with UK tho). Easier to get citizenship in NZ.
Just try it out and if you later get a better offer in Oz then take that. You dont have to stay


----------

